# Paintings of Nudes, and in Church?!



## ReformedWretch (May 5, 2008)

> There are graphic pictures surrounding the sanctuary of images intended to be Christ as well as nude images of men (!).



Christopher Reeder made this comment about R.C.'s church, so rather than go off topic in that discussion I am starting this thread to inquire about this. I assume these are "classical paintings" but it still seems a bit much for church in my opinion.

Thoughts?


----------



## Barnpreacher (May 5, 2008)

PuritanBouncer said:


> > There are graphic pictures surrounding the sanctuary of images intended to be Christ as well as nude images of men (!).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm with you here, Adam. I don't understand this at all. Lord willing we'll be vacationing in Orlando in a week and I plan on attending Sproul's church, so I guess I'll find out for myself.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 5, 2008)

Some of us whackos are against _*ANY *_images in a sanctuary.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 5, 2008)

I saw that the image of David was mentioned. He is naked in that image. Just to give you my perspective... If someone made an image of me naked and posted it out in front for everyone to see. I would haunt him all the way to hell. It is my nakedness and no one has the right to make an image of me that is not set in a light that I would not desire to be illumined in. It is wicked. It probably doesn't look like King David and the dude looks like a sissy anyways. I bet King David doesn't like it.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 6, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I saw that the image of David was mentioned. He is naked in that image. Just to give you my perspective... If someone made an image of me naked and posted it out in front for everyone to see. I would haunt him all the way to hell. It is my nakedness and no one has the right to make an image of me that is not set in a light that I would not desire to be illumined in. It is wicked. It probably doesn't look like King David and the dude looks like a sissy anyways. I bet King David doesn't like it.






So True!!!


----------



## VictorBravo (May 6, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I saw that the image of David was mentioned. He is naked in that image. Just to give you my perspective... If someone made an image of me naked and posted it out in front for everyone to see. I would haunt him all the way to hell. It is my nakedness and no one has the right to make an image of me that is not set in a light that I would not desire to be illumined in. It is wicked. It probably doesn't look like King David and the dude looks like a sissy anyways. I bet King David doesn't like it.



Probably right. Levitus 18 frowns on it as well. I think we can draw all the necessary inferences we need from that chapter.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (May 6, 2008)

Let's stop boiling the tar and shredding pillows. ;-) I attend there. There are several oil paintings that depict various biblical scenes and they are just gorgeous and breathtaking to look at. I don't recall any nude images of men and I've looked at them all and could not imagine someone being offended by any of them.



PuritanBouncer said:


> > There are graphic pictures surrounding the sanctuary of images intended to be Christ as well as nude images of men (!).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2008)

BuddyOfDavidClarkson said:


> Let's stop boiling the tar and shredding pillows. ;-) I attend there. There are several oil paintings that depict various biblical scenes and they are just gorgeous and breathtaking to look at. I don't recall any nude images of men and I've looked at them all and could not imagine someone being offended by any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the clarification. We have to be careful of these rumors, because it does bring injury to our brethren and is a violation of the commandment. Someone in another thread had mentioned that Sproul's congregation had nude paintings. It seemed quite odd to me.


----------

